# Green card for Morocco



## martyboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I`m looking at going to Morocco in our motorhome around october or november this year, and I would like to have my insurance arranged before I go. I would prefer not to buy cover at the border, so I was wondering if anyone has managed to get a green card and with which insurance companies, thanks in advance.....marty


----------



## kenspain (Jun 11, 2011)

martyboy said:


> I`m looking at going to Morocco in our motorhome around october or november this year, and I would like to have my insurance arranged before I go. I would prefer not to buy cover at the border, so I was wondering if anyone has managed to get a green card and with which insurance companies, thanks in advance.....marty


 
Sorry i cant help but i know a man that can try and find Alan    v.w. Alan He go,s every year he knows all about morocco


----------



## Don Madge (Jun 11, 2011)

martyboy said:


> I`m looking at going to Morocco in our motorhome around october or november this year, and I would like to have my insurance arranged before I go. I would prefer not to buy cover at the border, so I was wondering if anyone has managed to get a green card and with which insurance companies, thanks in advance.....marty



Hi,

Comfort insurance & Saga will issue a green card cover for Morocco. Remember if you buy at the border you will only get third party cover.

Comfort & Saga will extend your fully comp cover assuming you have it in the first place of course.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2011)

hi. also nfu.safeguard .coop .norwich union private car club. ask a good broker. un fortunately i have to get border ins. costs about 120quid for 3 months. did have it from saga and others but saga dont do 5ers and nfu are very expensive i find. just hassle your insurers i,m sure you can get it. 
remember oct-nov are wet months . expect heavy storms .but have a good time . i first went in 76 very third world then. but now almost level with eu.more new cars m,bikes trucks every year. soon be over taking us. all good fun though .customs can be *******s mess you around for ages, but you may find someone heading your way thats been before to assist. dont pay bacshish. the border is free to cross. tell the scroungers to f off, works for us. lovelly bird in the vehicle office though speaks good english (ceuta border). expect no help from police they are as bad as the rest. in fact worse. if you need more help just ask. 
anna tickhalem arabia schweer. bislemha.
cheers alibaba grand jelaba.


----------



## Don Madge (Jun 11, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi.  un fortunately i have to get border ins. costs about 120quid for 3 months. cheers alibaba grand jelaba.



Hi Alan,

Very surprised to hear that you rely on third party cover in Morocco with a rig like yours.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2011)

hi don i always think when travelling if you arent prepared to walk away from it dont do it. nobody wants to walk away but sometimes it may be required.if we worry too much we dont do anything. life is a risk. could die tomorrow. some countries in africa there is no insurance. and you will not get any cover at all. if it breaks fix it .if not broken drive on. if i did have fullycomp where we go they 
wouldnt like to pay out for damages. hope these come out one is on the paris dakar rally we didnt win ha ha . 
learning slowly how to put pics on i hope .


----------



## chattellis (Jun 11, 2011)

*maroc*

agree fully with ww alen no problem grtting anything fixed in maroc been 9or10 years and it gets better every year :wave:
stan


----------



## dave01736 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great photos :have fun:

now that is what i Call wild camping, reminds me when we were traveling around Oz, if you though about it going wrong, you would you would never do it. we saw some great sights.

Enjoy Dave


----------



## Don Madge (Jun 11, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi don i always think when travelling if you arent prepared to walk away from it dont do it. nobody wants to walk away but sometimes it may be required.if we worry too much we dont do anything. life is a risk. could die tomorrow. some countries in africa there is no insurance. and you will not get any cover at all. if it breaks fix it .if not broken drive on. if i did have fullycomp where we go they View attachment 2204View attachment 2203View attachment 2202wouldnt like to pay out for damages. hope these come out one is on the paris dakar rally we didnt win ha ha .
> learning slowly how to put pics on i hope .



Hi Alan,

I like the pics.

I agree about the walking away, but there are a lot of very inexperienced motorhomers who read these forums and some are not in a position to walk away and not realising they have bought only third party cover at the border.

Many motorhomers are so use to going from country to country in the EU with no border restrictions that they don't realise the entry procedures for visiting countries like Morocco & Turkey.

For instance how many motorhomers planning to visit Morocco/Turkey know that the details of their vehicle are entered/noted in their passport. Under normal circumstances they would not be allowed to leave the country without the vehicle.

How many also know that when a vehicle is imported duty free into a country and  "written off" and could not be exported that duty could be liable on the vehicle.

So I think the experienced motorhomers on the forums should make sure that the newbies have all the info that could save them a lot of heartache if and when problems arise.

Here's a few pics we took in Morocco between 98 & 01 not so exciting as yours but we can't all live on the edge.




This is our Laika 400i taken at Taghazout





This is our orphaned friend Binky at Fort Bou Jeref





This is the site in the walled city of Meknes, which I think is no more, the site not the city. 

Safe travelling 

Don


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2011)

i take it you were on camping international ran by elizabeth at taghazoute.the old site is still there but now its just parking . i think we parked just about in that spot last winter. all the rest of the beach as been flattened .all the way to banna beach and devils rock.even the hotel sables de ?towards taghazoute as gone. alot as changed .we used to park up behind the ranch across the road but last year they dug trenches to stop access. even up at sitti koaki free camping as just about disapeared . we managed it but it got hard work. 
in 98 99 2000 i used a brown vw t2 sometimes pulling a teardrop caravan. you wouldnt recognise maroc now .all changed. water and leccy in just about every house or corrugated shed. alot /most of the street taps have gone. you must have missed i think it was 97 when the bridge to banana village got washed away.nearly happened this year and its dual carriage way now. tryed to put some more up of deep snow in the atlas but messed up . cheers alan.


----------



## Don Madge (Jun 11, 2011)

vwalan said:


> i take it you were on camping international ran by elizabeth at taghazoute.the old site is still there but now its just parking . i think we parked just about in that spot last winter. all the rest of the beach as been flattened .all the way to banna beach and devils rock.even the hotel sables de ?towards taghazoute as gone. alot as changed .we used to park up behind the ranch across the road but last year they dug trenches to stop access. even up at sitti koaki free camping as just about disapeared . we managed it but it got hard work.
> in 98 99 2000 i used a brown vw t2 sometimes pulling a teardrop caravan. you wouldnt recognise maroc now .all changed. water and leccy in just about every house or corrugated shed. alot /most of the street taps have gone. you must have missed i think it was 97 when the bridge to banana village got washed away.nearly happened this year and its dual carriage way now. tryed to put some more up of deep snow in the atlas but messed up . cheers alan.View attachment 2216View attachment 2217View attachment 2218View attachment 2215


 
Did you ever come across a chap called Alfred at Taghazoute, he was from Borden in Hampshire. He towed a small caravan with a small car and camped just in side the gate on the right. He just had the van and no awning. We met him each time we were there, he was well into his 70's in those days.

Also an ex RAF flyer called George had an old Hymer. He was even older than Alfred. He lived near us and we met a couple of times here. He died last year in his late 90's.

The last time we were in Morocco we did not enjoy it very much. We are loners isolationists. The place was being over run with escorted tours. That's when we discovered Turkey have spent five winters there so far and plan to return in Dec. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2011)

hi don yes i knew alf havent seen him for ages . cant remember george . . 
i have done turkey but dont find it warm enough and i like surfing. do think of revisiting other places but find morocco as been so easy. wasnt so pleased last winter swore i wouldnt go back. but we shall see. have done just about all the med countries and dont feel happy in most. quite liked tunisia but again too cold. dificult to find somewhere you can drive to and get back in a hurry if you need to. getting back from turkey would be a night mare in a hurry. good job we all like different things.keep saying will drive to india but not sure if i would enjoy it now .everything changes we cant go back to what we knew. 
lots that went to maroc in the late 90,s have passed away now . some i just havent seen as now taga is spoilt every one is spread around. some do stay all winter on the concentration holiday camps .even the nazis gave folk more space. loads of them opened up now and very often all full. 10 quid a night . live for two weeks for that free camping .


----------



## martyboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for the slow reply folks, Had to work yesterday  A big thanks for the advice. I`m loving this forum, very laid back vibe and lots of info. vwalan, I love that rig you`ve got there ! looks awsome. Mines is a bog standard and slightly aged hymer, haha. Originaly i was going to use a bedford mj ex-military 4x4 truck with a marshall field engeneers box converted to a camper but work commitments and lack of time sort of threw a spanner in that, so now it will be the hymer with a bike on a trailer. No chance of doing any of the pistes with the hymer,but thats where the bike comes in to it.Next question,and well off topic here ! but is it wise to leave an unattended van on a campsite while i set off on the bike for a day or two while we travel the more remote areas (with a tent). Anyway thanks again for all the replies.....Marty


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

hi, many do take m,bikes .most of my friends do. i dont really think you have the right idea . use the bike for running local. leaving vans on campsites is not advised. leaving them elsewhere for a few days is even less advisable . in reality you will be able to get to most places with the hymer. lots do. i take a chinese dax ,easy to lift and not struggle,had it 10yr now . even putting up a tent is asking to be robbed . they cut it and remove just about every thing in it . happens every year . even if in a big group . it happens. even the route to fort bou jerif thats on dons pics is a piste. we went on to try to get to the sea thats when i caught the tyre. but others were in hymers . just take it steady .we do drive like teenagers sometimes cos we havent grown up yet.you go right out for 2-3 days to the most deserted place you have ever been. turn a corner round a rock and find two retired old folk him polishing the van ,her knitting or something .been there two weeks havent seen anybody. do you want a cup of tea. no where is left untouched by the older ones .some know every nook and crannie for years. some are in their 80,s -90,s but still get where youngsters fear to go.have a good trip might see you somewhere . alan


----------



## BigMomma (Jun 13, 2011)

Have just renewed my Motorhome Insurance from Caravan Guard to Comfort. Comfort will Insure you for Morocco, Turkey, Israel, Croatia, Iceland but you do need International Licence (Green Card). They will provide Breakdown Cover but as the RAC have no representation in the above countries you have to pay the bills and keep the receipts and then claim upon your return. They do provide all the details on how to do this though.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 13, 2011)

bm. green card as nothing to do with international driving licence .green card is your insurance cover. 
there are two international driving licences ,you need both if you travel africa and other places . but morocco dont require one. 
safeguard used to give cover on a white certificate ,this could and did cause people problems at the border. ok if you are stroppy you get through. but best ask for a proper green card ,makes life much easier. 
ask for a european accident form while you areasking as well can make life much easier. cheers alan


----------



## julie1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hiya 
Planning to go Maroc in December.  We've got a green card for mh but can't get one for out 125cc scooter which is housed in the mh garage and used for getting from a-b.  I assume we need one?  Is it cheap enough to obtain at the border?  Grateful for any advice.
Thanks Julie


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2011)

hi yes you do need one. you maybe able to add it on your m,home green card . another way is get border insurance. you have to tell them on entry .they may search the van on entry . they list m,bikes cars etc on your passport details on the computer. always make sure they give details of you taking the bike out again . a friend got into trouble on entry last year as they hadnt booked one out the year before . luckily he had one of my bikes . as it was i was booking it back in at the same time. we gave them hell. if it wasnt taken out how can i be booking it inthis year?. its all about import tax duty.i have ometimes not told them and been able to not book one in . handy if you get short of cash. mind get caught and prison is common. cant pm you as you are a free member but can give more info if you get stuck. 
cheers alan


----------



## Drift (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes you will need.

We took our scooter to Morocco recently with Desert Detours [fantastic tour] who sorted the insurance for us with a their agent in Tetuane as there is no longer an office at the Ceuta border. 

We asked and were told the insurance office at Tangeir-Med seems never to be manned.

We took the scooter but never used it anyway.

D


----------



## julie1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Alan
We have tried to get scooter on mh green card but Comfort don't do bikes.  Seems daft really since many of us have a bike to get about on. They must be missing out on lots of premium opportunities. I appreciate that proper biking to Maroc is more of an underwriting risk and might need specialist insurance but as I said we only use ours to get where the van won't. Thanks for the advice though. Don't fancy languishing in a Maroc prison so we'll play by their rules and make sure everything is in order. It's our first time to Maroc as I'm sure you've gathered.
Thanks again
Julie


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2011)

hi.call me on 07971962361  may have the answer. cheers alan


----------

